# Turnips at 520!



## ElysiaCrossing (May 12, 2020)

Hello! My turnip prices are at 520 bells today! Feel free to come by and sell your turnips! No entrance fee but tips are appreciated! https://turnip.exchange/island/a9930e0f


----------



## DragonLatios (May 12, 2020)

still open?


----------



## Lizinvabch (May 12, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 12, 2020)

Locking this thread for a bit so i can get some food! I might reopen my gates later!


----------

